# مرشد لمحاسبة النفس قبل الاعتراف



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

مرشد لمحاسبة النفس قبل الاعتراف 

1- الصوم: 

1- هل تصوم اصوام الكنيسة كلها ام بعضها ؟ ما الذى تواظب على صومة؟ هل تصوم الاربعاء والجمعه من كل اسسبوع؟ هل تقف عقبات فى وجه صومك؟ ما هى 

2- هل لك فى صيامك فترة انقطاع؟ما هو مقدارها؟ 

3- هل تشتهى اطعمة معينة؟ وهل تشبع شهوتك منها؟ هل تطلب ان تعد لك اصناف خاصة ؟ 

4- هل تنفق كثيرا على الاكل بوجه عام وعلى كمالياته بوجه خاص؟ 

5- هل تأكل بين الوجبات 

3-العطاء 

1- هل انت امين فى تقديم عشورك للة 

2- هل تكتفى بتقديم عشورك ان تقدم بسخاء حسبما تنال يديك؟ 

3- ما هو شعورك وانت تعطى هلى هو شعور الزهو ام المحبة نحو من دعاهم المسيح اخوتة؟ 

4- هل تضجر احيانا ممن يسألونك صدقة ام تعطى بفرح 

التناول والاعتراف 

1- هلى انت مواظب على التناول؟ ما هى اخر مرة تناولت فيها 

2- هل انت مواظب على الاعتراف ؟ ما هى اخر مرة اعترفت فيها ؟ 

3- ان كان هناك تقصير فما هو سببة؟ 

4- هل تشعر ان فى نفسك شيئا تحاول ان تخفية عن اب اعترافك؟ 

5- هل تستعد وتحاسب نفسك جيدا قبل الاعتراف؟ 

6- هل هناك اشياء مكررة فى اعترافك تشعر انها خطايا ثابتة ؟ وماذا فعلت من اجل تركها؟ 

القراءة 

1- هل انت مواظب على قراءة الكتاب المقدس ؟وهل قرائتك بانظام ام حيثما اتفق؟ 

2- هل لديك تأملات فى القراءة سواء مكتوبة ام فكرية؟ 

3- هل لك دراسات فى الكتاب المقدس؟هل تقراء كتب تفاسير 

4- هل تقراء كتب دينية اخرى؟فى اى نوع تقراء 

5- هل لك قراءات عالمية؟ وهل تقراء ما يعثرك احيانا؟ 

6- ما هو متوسط الوقت الذى تعطية للقراءة الدينيه كل يوم او كل اسبوع؟ 

7- هل تأخذ من قرائتك مادة لاصلاح حياتك او تدريبات روحية 

مع تمنياتي ان يكون مفيد لكم

منقووووووووووول​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سوسنا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا سوسنا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (6 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووووي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2009)




----------



## sosana (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووي يا happy angel على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------

